# Mike Mills



## domn8_ion (Jun 7, 2007)

I just found an article about Mike Mills in the local restaurant guide. If anyone is interested in reading it, Here's the link.  www.saucemagazine.com/wap/article.php?t=2
Fortunately for me, he's opening a restaurant near me.


----------



## cheech (Jun 28, 2007)

See that is just not fair that you get have such a nice place next to you. I guess those of us in Michigan will just have to continue making our own smoked meat


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 29, 2007)

Mike who? LOL


----------



## billyq (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm currently reading "peace, Love and Barbecue".  It's a pretty good book.  I especially wanna try his recipe for his magic dust.


----------

